
DDOS on City AM - codycowan
Looks like City AM is down for everyone - is this a response to their stance on adblockers?
======
mankins
I'm getting a 503 error.

[http://www.theguardian.com/media/2015/oct/20/city-am-ban-
ad-...](http://www.theguardian.com/media/2015/oct/20/city-am-ban-ad-blocker-
users)

